

Django 1.0 is finally here - zain
http://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/8961

======
zain
And the blog post where you can congratulate the team:
<http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/sep/03/1/>

~~~
shabda
And if you want to say a different thank you, here are some wishlists. Add
more that you know of.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=1YI5X0C01D2NB)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=TKLLYB890FW3)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=2MW1D1APOFJCJ)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=1VB5A16R2KV0T)

~~~
AndyKelley
Interesting how my wishlist grew as I looked at theirs.

------
JulianMontez
Congrats to the Django team for making the big 1.0!

Loads of new (but mostly currently in-place) features make everyone happy! No
more newbie confusion on whether to download from the SVN trunk means I can
finally sleep peacefully. :D

------
mrtron
Great new functionality. It took me very little work to migrate an old project
to the new version - and the majority of that was removing my use of
deprecated features (and using their replacements).

Thanks to everyone that contributed.

------
rnesh
This definitely made my day. I assume there should be more books on the way
now, along with even more screencasts.

------
dabeeeenster
Great news. I really do think Django surpasses Rails in core areas...

~~~
litewulf
...and Rails surpasses Django in other core areas...

Not all problems are nails, hammer not tool for all circumstances, news at
eleven.

~~~
dabeeeenster
Rails and Django are very, very similar in what they set out to accomplish,
but they do so in different ways. TBH I don't really think you'd every come up
against a project that was obviously suited to one framework or the other.

~~~
litewulf
Sure, but I mean parts of Rails are better than Django.

For example, I think Rails has better support for migrations than Django. Its
not a huge, "game-changing" kind of difference, but its an instance of
something that Rails surpasses Django in a core area. There are similar
examples of Django being better.

I just think great-grandparent comment is a really lame analysis of
technology. "This thing is better than other thing." Thanks for your deep
analysis there sir!

------
maxklein
That's it? That's the difference between Rails and Django - if it were Rails
reaching 1.0, there would be a huge party and screencasts everywhere and a
demo showing how to write windows 95 in 10 minutes.

Django just released and that's all.

On the one hand I'm happy because over hyped products tend to be constantly
flooded by new users. On the other hand, if a project is too quiet, it tends
to lose users to more sexy technologies, and sooner or later, nobody is using
it.

I don't want it to turn out that I put my bets on the betamax of the the
frameworks.

~~~
mdasen
Well, there can really only be "betamax" problems when you have a winner-take-
all economy. Since these frameworks are just code that outputs
(JS|HTML|JSON|etc), there isn't really a way that any framework could become a
betamax.

That said, for myself, the Django 1.0 isn't that exciting. What will be
exciting is the development from now on. I mean, I've been tracking SVN and so
1.0 doesn't offer me cool new things. It's also just a different community.
DHH is great at getting the word out and getting the hype up there. Django is
more subdued.

You can't go too wrong with either Rails or Django. Don't worry. Be happy. Be
productive.

~~~
jdunck
Attention is zero-sum.

------
henning
Shipping is a feature.

------
russ
Bout time!

